# Pulled the trigger(catback)



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

SO I just clicked order now on a awe tuning cat back. $631 and change shipped. I say I pulled the trigger because my car is a 2010 I just got little over 2 months ago, I just broke 2000 miles.  Am I F'in crazy man? or do other people put catbacks on there brand new cars?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

WhatEatsRabbits said:


> SO I just clicked order now on a awe tuning cat back. $631 and change shipped. I say I pulled the trigger because my car is a 2010 I just got little over 2 months ago, I just broke 2000 miles.  Am I F'in crazy man? or do other people put catbacks on there brand new cars?


 i bought mine catback with 5500 miles on rabbit and intake when it had 3600 miles. It will be much easier to put a new exhaust on a new car cause the bolts havent had a chance to seize up. Good choice btw


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I hear the AWE catbacks are top notch... But dayum! I paid $520 shipped for a Eurojet 3in... Customized to meet up with a USP testpipe.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you have enough love for this motor mileage means squat I chipped mine nearly the next day carbonio was first and brake lines and most mods were done before I hit 15k. Car has 68 k on it now and has never run better. It was odd replacing the mounts with ten grand on em tho...they were prefect


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

a7xogg- thanks, and rusted exhaust bolts stand no chance against an air chisel, but I dont have to worry about that. 

TeamZleep- And I saved like 70 bucks because of a holiday sale.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn dude. It's a bit pricey, but still should yeild you good results and a to-die-for sound!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

$600 and some change is not bad. I heard also that AWE is top notch stuff. Post some video when you get a chance


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWE is the highest quaility hand made exhaust out. not ebay overseas junk.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I had the AWE catback exhaust on my Rabbit and man was it worth the price. sounded awesome. good choice! :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> AWE is the highest quaility hand made exhaust out. not ebay overseas junk.


 Someone's mad. Sheesh.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Someone's mad. Sheesh.


 it may have something to do with the OBX header??????


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Probably.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mad? no. not at all. why?:sly: 

it's true. AWE makes everything in house and hand made. its high quaility stuff, not ebay over seas made junk. thats all i said and meant.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*right on*



> nothing-leaves-stock
> AWE is the highest quaility hand made exhaust out. not ebay overseas junk.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> mad? no. not at all. why?:sly:
> 
> it's true. AWE makes everything in house and hand made. its high quaility stuff, not ebay over seas made junk. thats all i said and meant.


 My bad, I thought you were just being mad at people like obx. Then I read the long tube header thread and saw what they did with EJ's setup... :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no worries:beer:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I think my AWE cat-back went on with around 8k-10k miles on the car, so no, it's not crazy or unusual. You won't be disappointed with it either. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

I just installed the TT dual Borla muffler system on my 2007. The sound levels are tolerable, at around 2200rpm there is some drone. I think there is an increase in power and it feels like the curve has changed. I also had the best mpg to date, 340 miles on a tank. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i love TT great company. around for years! we use them the most for exhaust.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

One thing unusual I forgot to mention about the TT system is that it has a 3-5lb weight that screws onto one of the clamps. I guess this is some kind of damper, not sure of the the exact function.


----------



## GrmnMfia (Dec 25, 2007)

AWE for the win. Never been happier with an exhaust setup as I am with the AWE. Paired w/ Eurojet header & test pipe & a carbonio CAI :thumbup::thumbup: mmmmmmmm :laugh:


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

I tried to hold back, but my car was only a little over a month old before I lowered it and installed smoked side markers. 

What you'll probably want to avoid early in your cars life are any big mods that may mess with the warranty while you're still kinda waiting to work the bugs out.


----------



## WannabeA3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bottom line, ive had my awe cat-back since about may of 07. Got mine in late april of 07. I rather pay a little more to have something to give me piece of mind and not have to worry about the thing taking a dump on me. Nothing but quality for mah car


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

I had a tt catback on my 2 of my vw foxes. TT makes a great exhaust, but awe has a video, that sold me. Thats pretty cool that the tt pipe has a damper I see them on a lot of bmws,mercedes,lexus. I want to wait until my first oil change to install the exhaust, but I doubt I'm going to be able to resist. Ive got 2200 miles as of tonight, gonna change the oil at 3500.


----------

